# Lost paddle on The Source



## VI- (Oct 16, 2003)

I lost my paddle after taking a swim on The Source of Boulder Creek near Nederland. It's a black Werner, carbon, bent-shaft paddle. We parted ways near the end of the run before Dead Hiker rapid.

Thank you,

Dave
(970) 319-7847


----------



## deforrest (May 17, 2005)

We found it tonight I think Jeremy has it in his truck

Forrest 444-9555


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

VI-


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Maybe you can find his boat and it'll be a fair trade.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh man. The Source eats paddles for breakfast & s***s them out for happy hour. I think it's got two of mine in the last 15 years.


----------



## deforrest (May 17, 2005)

Last night it got a boat and someones shoulder for the season and crushed some egos too.


----------

